# poxibid auction item



## chico369t (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey all,

I thought this was a pretty cool sterling silver shield. I do not know much about the makers marks or whether their genuine but someone put a lot of work into this. I am not bidding myself just thought I would share.

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3682&aid=33421&lid=9206000#topoflot

Tim


----------

